# Finally got my new UTV



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, after a very long process of searching, I picked up a new 2014 800 Polaris Ranger camo from Hotrod's guy in Alabama. 

I am about to order Trail Armor full skids. I am in search of a nice roof (metal/aluminum), winch (probably viper), sounds, and front bumper. A project is under way!

Thanks Hotrod for the tip on the sales guy.


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

Mine should be here next weekend. I also went through hotrods guy, no one around here could touch his price even with the added shipping costs.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

MIKE S. said:


> Mine should be here next weekend. I also went through hotrods guy, no one around here could touch his price even with the added shipping costs.


Sweet! What did you get?


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

2015 900xp, plenty of mods to come..


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Awesome guys! Glad Nate took care of yall. Im thinking of ordering another one myself lol. 
On the accessories hit up a good friend of mine Kyle and his wife Shawn. They are a dealer for most like Wetsounds, Viper, Pro Armor, etc. They have a Atv shop in Pasadena. His is also a full time Constable in Harris Co. Very good people, just tell them Joey referred you. 
K&S Atv Accessories 5041 Spencer Hwy, Pasadena, TX 77505
(281) 487-4500


----------

